# Java Comm problems



## pedski1 (Aug 18, 2004)

Hi 

As you might notice from my question, I am new to Java, and I need some help.  I have a signature capture tablet made by topaz (www.topazsystems.com) which must run with their software (sigplus2_29.jar).  The driver I was to use was a java bean and relied on the solaris comm.app from sun in concert with the Mac OS X version of rxtx(version 2.0-7).  I downloaded and installed the programs as instructed but when I ran the testing program (blackbox.jar) I got this error: 

Error loading SolarisSerial: java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no SolarisSerialParallel in java.library.path.

I attempted to change the path with classpath, and then tried jar bundler to include all the class files for blackbox.jar together - no success.  The only files not in the same directory as blackbox are the comm.jar file which is in the /library/java/extensions and the others are in /library/java/home/lib area.  There is a file called libSolarisSerialParallel.so in the home/lib location.

I would really like the java method to work, and I would like to understand why it isn't working now.

Thanks

Pedski1

p.s. The topaz guys are working to create a C++ version to compile for Mac OS X (they have it working under linux and solaris) that I should be able to use when it gets finished,  but they have never dealt with mac os x or darwin.


----------



## wiz (Aug 18, 2004)

well the thing is. java should work on every system.. unless its not 100% pure java. in this case it isin't. the software is specifically designed for solaris. i doubt the c++ version would be any better. but it could be only because solaris and darwin are both unix. but then again.. its all relative.. and this depends on how they implement it.


----------

